# Amazon clearance?



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Anyone know about this.....................??

https://www.high-yieldbox.com/produ...-E1qlLbuXOKbaemA2wLebWb9j3g7T27sqHEboL7OdIjcc

Seems too good to be true and probably is.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not sure we get it over here Ray, but you get similar on eBay here.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I have read that Amaon do dispose of returns which they can't resell in that way Ray. It may be genuine.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Could be interesting to bag a surprise bundle for fun. Not sure about France though. I used to buy the odd locked suitcase at auctions for £1 lost property and had some amazing contents along with the old clothes.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I once bought a container load of stock that had fallen off a ship in Dublin Bay. I gave £500 for it and got a full load of undamaged stock worth perhaps 50 times what I paid for it.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thats not an Amazon URL though. God knows who they are.

Some reviews of similar here https://uk.trustpilot.com/review/mystery-boxes.com

Sounds to me a bit like that spiv bloke you used to get down the market with the neck microphone. Flogs summat really good in a mystery box to one of his spiv mates in the crowd and everyone goes "oooooooh!" and then brings out more mystery boxes and the crowd throw tenners at him only to find its a cheap bit of pottery from China, probably a mouse or a horses head, worth about 25p.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Amazon pass the stuff on in bulk for breaking down and disposal I understand.

I'm not saying these are the genuine people, but for anyone who's interested it shouldn't be hard to find out.

A quick look turns this up. It seems to suggest that there are no third party disposals. https://blog.aboutamazon.co.uk/company-news/what-happens-to-unwanted-or-damaged-products-at-amazon


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Ironically I have just received a £5.50 refund from Amazon for an item I bought in January 2021 as too much duty was charged. 

Ray.


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Big undercover story on ITV that they actually destroy lots of stock

Appalling and actually it's obscene.
No doubt there are some who will say it's all about freedom,market forces etc etc...................he owns that stuff so is entitled to do whatever he wants with it.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

But Amazon are denying they trash stuff Peter.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Under cover filming would dispute that Ray

Sandra


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Well they would............................but as far as I can see there is undercover footage and statements from employees.

Or are you being tongue in cheek ??????


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Sandra. I did see the TV program where it showed lorries of goods being taken to land fill. I also read the answer by Amazon declaring none of their goods would end up in landfill.
Who do we believe and what should we as 'consumers' do about it. It's too easy to buy. Too easy to reject and the item gets sent back. We read on here about the ping pong of spur of the moment purchases being returned. 
The problem is us.!!! The throw away consumer society who must have everything now or feel hard done by. What a world we have created and so called 'fashion' should bear some of the responsibility and cost of tidying up the planet.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I can’t recall ever sending back anything I bought 

I don’t by on a whim 

I’ve thought about it carefully

Yep I’ve made one or two mistakes nothing major but I regard those as a learning curve, my fault 

And take more care

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just seen the Amazon 'lucky' clearance box add again on Farcebook. Reading the 'comments' it's all just too good to be true. 

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I agree, Ray. On a Self Build Forum that I belong to people are buying cheap kitchens from B&Q so that they can move in to their new house with the intention of trashing them in a few years when they have saved up for a "new" one. The new kitchen is often in the region of £40K!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Strewth £40k a kitchen? Must be spectacular and I wonder if it ever gets used and dirtied up.?

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

And that is after they have paid a couple of grand for the "old" one! Only German kitchens will do, apparently. I beggars belief. When you get to the bottom of it most of them are just building a show home for entertaining, and impressing, friends.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Buy cheap carcases from B&Q, then buy good quality doors from here.

https://www.diy-kitchens.com/

The quality of their stuff is really good, loads of choice and if you can be bothered to travel an excellent showroom, very knowledgable staff who are happy to help you go through everything and free tea and coffee and cakes, Delivery is I think £75 regardless of where in the UK.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I have seen them recommended before. Very tempted but it is just the worry that you get the wrong size of something and then all the faff of changing it. 
All through this build we have tried to source from local suppliers and trades. It does give me a sense of wellbeing and pride in our little project that we are contributing to the local economy. Our carpenter has worked in Buckingham Palace on a cabinet for the Queen. Hoping he will fit our kitchen so must ask him where to source good cabinetry. Not once have we felt we have been given poor advice or steered towards a pig in a poke. They all, of course, have to live and work around here.


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Don't throw stuff away.........................there is no such place as away


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

seen that in someones signature, very true though.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I love my IKEA kitchen

It’s years old now but still solid and like new

I choose high gloss black , and stainless steel ,and mentioned we could change all the drawer fronts ( 23) and floor to ceiling doors (6) to a different colour

HE was not impressed 

So high gloss black and stainless steel it will remain:grin2:

Sandra


----------

